# 18 month old shoe size???



## JASMAK

What size of shoe was your child in around 18 months???


----------



## RachA

Esther didnt have shoes until she was 22months but at that pint she was 4 1/2F. 
Daniel was around 6-6 1/2H at 18months.


----------



## smokey

back in october (so around about 18 months) Brain was messured as 6F, I went to get him re measured the otherday and they say hes still 6f so I dont get how his feet havnt grown since


----------



## RachA

smokey said:


> back in october (so around about 18 months) Brain was messured as 6F, I went to get him re measured the otherday and they say hes still 6f so I dont get how his feet havnt grown since

Feet grow in proportion to body growing. I can't remember which way round it is but I think it may be that they have a grôwth spurt then their feet grow. 
Esther got her shoes in Aug and her feet haven't grown at all since then. Daniel will basically go 12 months before needing new shoes now whereas between the ages of 12-24months he had 4 pairs of shoes.


----------



## smokey

RachA said:


> smokey said:
> 
> 
> back in october (so around about 18 months) Brain was messured as 6F, I went to get him re measured the otherday and they say hes still 6f so I dont get how his feet havnt grown since
> 
> Feet grow in proportion to body growing. I can't remember which way round it is but I think it may be that they have a grôwth spurt then their feet grow.
> Esther got her shoes in Aug and her feet haven't grown at all since then. Daniel will basically go 12 months before needing new shoes now whereas between the ages of 12-24months he had 4 pairs of shoes.Click to expand...

That would make sense seen as he doesnt seem to have grown much for a while but was having a big growth spurt around about just before getting his last pair of shoes


----------



## Miss_Bump

Evie was a 3 at 18 months and only just moved into a 4


----------



## minties

I think Thomas will be somewhere between a 4 and a 5, he's a 4 now.


----------



## KittyVentura

Fin was a 4F in Nov and those shoes still fit fine. I have just bought him some other "non clarkes" trainers which he needed a 5 in...

I'm going to anticipate him being a 5 in clarkes and 6 elsewhere come summer xx


----------



## Katteh

My LO is 16 months and she is a 5 in startrite, so 5.5 in clarkes


----------



## AlwaysPraying

My guy is almost 17 month and he's a 5 or a 6 these days. I'm not sure if the sizes are the same as in the UK (I'm in Canada though, just saying for the other posters). Maybe they are the same, I don't know. 

I haven't had him properly measured though. There's no where good to do that without paying $60 for a pair of shoes, to which I barely do for myself, let alone shoes that will only last a couple of months.


----------



## Hellodoris

E is not quite 17months and is about to need a new pair, she's currently in a 4.5F, my OH got her measured about 2 weeks ago and one foot was pushing a 5....


----------



## KiansMummy

Kian is 17 months and size 4g x


----------



## philly1982

Just had Peter measured and he's a 6.5H. The boy is costing me a fortune in shoes! lol xxx


----------



## hmcx

measure as a 5 in clarks about 2 months ago, they still fit!


----------



## rihanna

my LO takes a 6


----------



## teal

I think he was a 5 around 18 months. At 22 months he is a 5.5H xx


----------



## wishuwerehere

A 5F. She was the same size for about 6 months, weirdly...


----------



## Nats21

Callum got measured at 17 months and was a 5f, he still fits in that size now fine xx


----------



## Shining Star

Jessica is nearly 19 months and has just gone into a 4 1/2 F.


----------



## PepsiChic

Us size 5 or 6, which is a 4 or 5 in UK sizes


----------



## JASMAK

here is a chart of shoe size conversion. what does the letters mean, width??? kelana is STILL a four...and I am just dissapointed because i bought her the CUTEST shoes yesterday, in a 5, and the fall off of her!!! i am just going to hang onto them as obviously one day she will fit them, but then it had me wondering...i wonder what 'average' is...which turns out to be not so easy since i forgot we have different charts in each country. kelana is a US 4...which i am guessing is a uk 3???
 



Attached Files:







childrens-shoes-sizes.jpg
File size: 39.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## MrsVenn

Molly is a 6G in Ecco and Startrite.


----------



## mum22ttc#3

LO is 18 months now and is still between a 2-3. So hard to find her 'proper' walking shoes. :)


----------



## blondeNklutzi

At 18 months, Mika was just starting to wear a US size 8. I took him to get new shoes about a week ago, and he will probably be moving to size 9s pretty soon. His feet seems so big compared to your LO's!

I guess it is to be expected though because I wear a US ladies size 11 or 12 and OH wears a 14 1/2 in US mens.


----------



## minties

Gosh! I wear a US size 6, I must have puny feet lol!


----------



## hippobaby

mum22ttc#3 said:


> LO is 18 months now and is still between a 2-3. So hard to find her 'proper' walking shoes. :)

we're same - we bough lo's first proper walking shoes back in oct from startrite in a 2.5F and shes's still the (3 in clarks) couldnt buy any winter shoes so still in tbars til. i tried some size 3 in next and they were mahooosive


----------



## MiissMuffet

I have no idea! my daughter has troll feet like her daddy :haha: so her feet are wide but short, it is really hard to find shoes that fit her, they are all different sizes so i cant buy online or anything we just have to try them on x


----------



## smiley44

my little man is just turned 2 and he's an 8 but he was a 7 at 18 mths so he's slowing down hopefully lol!


----------



## Mary Jo

Adam was in 6G at 18 months. He's now in 6.5G but think they're getting a bit tight.


----------



## gingajewel

Megan is a 5H - She has little fat feet lol! X


----------



## kerrie24

Owen has been in an 8 for a few months now,he is 20 months.


----------



## ILoveShoes

5H.
xx


----------



## sarah0108

Harriet was a 4 i think, she wears 5.5 now at 2.5 years

Max is a 5 at 19 months


----------



## Siyren

Lyss was in a 3 i think- she's just barely a 5 at 2 years 3 months now- she's always had small. Feet- her 12 month old cousin is only a size behind her! X


----------



## DebzD

DD is in a uk 5.5f and she's 18months.


----------



## scq09

Amelia is a 4g at the moment x


----------



## mumandco

Zack Is 16 months old and wears a 3h


----------



## huggybear

LO was a 7H at 18 months and is only now an 8.5 so it really has slowed right down, hurray, we were spending a fortune on shors in the early days.


----------



## feeble

4G but due a re-fit :)


----------



## MrsT&Ben

Ben was a 3G at 18 months and is now a 4g at 22 months. Fine by me I bought 3 new pairs of shoes in the sales and he's getting plenty of wear out of them :) x


----------



## mrsraggle

4G's.


----------



## Pookie 73

DD currently takes a 4G but I need to take her down again to have her checked


----------



## RHR

DD1 is in a size 4 1/2F. She's on her 3rd pair of shoes since she started walking at 11 months. However, I've been told she has one foot bigger than the other.


----------



## xxEMZxx

5.5 G x


----------



## shayandfamily

From what I remember Amy was around a size 3-4 x


----------



## bbyno1

Aliyah's a five


----------



## lucy_x

Lo is in 4.5G, Shes been in this size for 7 months now :lol:


----------

